
Ask HN: How many lines of code is your build script? - teddyuk
I&#x27;ve started seeing more and more people have really complicated build scripts, sometimes thousand of lines long.<p>I prefer my build&#x2F;deploy scripts to call command lines and maybe have a few small scripts for harder things.<p>What do you do?
======
davismwfl
Our build scripts are small, biggest one is < 80 lines including comments and
half of that could probably be chopped.

Our primary deployment script is fairly long, probably 800 lines or so. A
couple of smaller update scripts are around 300 lines or so, these patch
specific components that are frequently done.

This is how I think it should be in general. If I see a super complex build
script for a single platform I usually think the product is trying to do too
much in one place because usually that means there are tons of special
conditions. One exception is if you have a build script that does cross
platform compiling & packaging, then having a large script makes sense to me
and isn't a sign of issues.

~~~
teddyuk
Same, I really don't like it when i see massive build/deployment scritps

